# Snowmass/Aspen road routes



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

I am going to be in Snowmass this weekend (July 27-30). What options is there for road riding in the area. I am interested in maybe a 50 - 60 loop, or maybe having someone drop me off. I noticed Independance pass, how is it for car traffic? Thanks


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Ind Pass will have traffic on weekends, along with the notorious one lane section. But I wouldn't let that deter you, it's one of the classic Colo climbs and there will be loads of bikes going up and down. Coming from Aspen, this is a 17-18 mi climb to top, 4000'(one book says 5700'), a serious effort if you're not acclimated to the elevation. You could also drop to the east to South Fork(about 9mi) to get your RT to ~55 mi, and have another 2000' of climbing on the return. Other climbs include Castle Cr and Maroon Cr road among others. Awesome scenery and mountain road biking in the area.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Independence Pass, especially from the Aspen side, is pretty much bad news at this time of year. High traffic, no shoulder, and even a single lane around sharp curves at some points. Many of the drivers are tourists unaccustomed to mountain driving, and it gets its fair share of RVs. I gotta disagree with Woolbury; IMO you'd be asking for trouble. I'd recommend the climb into ... what's it called ... Maroon Lake(?... trailhead to Maroon Bells).


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Hard to disagree with you jt. I think I'm just stubborn when it comes to roads I want to ride and I just expect the traffic to evaporate. At least they're moving pretty slow on I Pass.  I rode it last year on Jul 23, a Saturday, and it was one of the highlights of the year for me. This weekend I talked a friend into descending down into Estes Park from Peak to Peak Hwy against his better judgement and riding 36 down to Lyons. A lot of RV's and packs of motorcycles, but we held our own and made it down. I'm thinking I 25 tomorrow around 5pm. Are you in?

And yea, Maroon Cr road is the one that goes up to the Bells. $5 toll for bikes from what I remember. Great ride, 11 mi to top, incredible views.


----------



## jrepko (Dec 27, 2004)

*Maroon Bells*

I rode from Glenwood Springs up to Aspen and Maroon Bells earlier this summer, and there's a lot of great cycling in the Aspen area. Bikes are free on the road up to Maroon Bells, and from Aspen Highlands the ride up to the trailhead is a continuous (but modest) incline with great views of the 'Bells and Pyramid Peak, a pretty hike and views at the top, and an *awesome* descent.

There are lots of other great rides in the Aspen area, you might try to pick up a copy of Cafe Cycling (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/09...835371/ref=sr_1_1/002-3025157-5720848?ie=UTF8) for a neat book with a nice list of routes and difficulties.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

You are braver than I, perhaps. I've done Independence Pass four times... one during Bicycle Tour of Colorado and three before the road opened (mid-May)... I've avoided it other times. 

That descent outta Estes can have its issues whichever way (Hwy 7, Hwy 36 or even Big Thompson Canyon) but at least on the downhill you can hold your own and go the speed of traffic. I've always found motorcyclists to be very courteous... RVs a different story!


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

Castle Creek road has amazing scenery, you could probably do both it and the maroon bells road, they are both great rides.


----------

